
Show HN: Futurenda – AI Task Scheduler, Now with Google Calendar Sync - fnlCtrl
https://www.futurenda.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=showhn&utm_campaign=0628
======
fnlCtrl
1 point by fnlCtrl 7 days ago [-]

I'm a cofounder of Futurenda, we're building a task scheduler that can plan
your day by itself just by telling it how much time is needed for each task
and when they are due. It divides your tasks into sessions and fill them into
your calendar where there's time available (Not occupied by events). Besides
being a task scheduler it's also a time tracker & task timer (like a pomodoro
timer) We've just launched Google Calendar Sync, so you don't have to manually
add events if they're already in your Google Calendar. Why're we buildling
this? As university students with lots of projects and deadlines we wanted
something that can just plan it out for us: follow a schedule and rest assured
that everything will be completed before deadlines. Besides, it should tell us
how much free time is available each day at a glance. Ask me anything :)

